# How many beers do you all have when mowing?



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok after the recent news reports of the drunk pilot in California (yeah only California)  
I decided to start a thread on how many beers do we consume when we are trying to mow the yard. 
For me none as I am allergic to alcohol and have never had a beer or any fermented products as they leave glastly sick and could do some real heavy damage to my stomach. 
But I was wondering for the rest of the folks out in Tractorforum do you consume any before, during or after mowing.:homereat:


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

I might have one once in awhile after mowing. 

However, there is no better way to re-hydrate than good 'ole H2O.


----------



## Carm (May 27, 2004)

I generally try to stay away from those beverages while mowing, or working with power tools or equipment. Now AFTER, thats a different story! I do drink a lot of that cheap gallon sized convience store iced tea while working. It tastes like crap and its probably not good for you, but I get the need for it while working.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

1 usually... . ill have more when im out dicking around in the yard or garage or shovelling loam or gravel or something...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't carry the refrigerator with me anymore....Kept getting unplugged everytime I pulled away from the shop


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

None till after the mow. I love my cup holder, but my yard is just a little too bumpy and my beer loses its carbonation. Flat beer, warm beer, american beer ... yuk.  

SnowMower:canada:


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *None till after the mow. I love my cup holder, but my yard is just a little too bumpy and my beer loses its carbonation. Flat beer, warm beer, american beer ... yuk.
> 
> SnowMower:canada: *


I'm with you - After!!!

but being from Nova Scotia I'm more of a black rum guy!


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Same topic is posted over at GW but if you must know I setup my water bong along with my intravenous hookup of straight vodka
and go mow. I find there is no end to my creativeness in mowing patterns and it keeps me out of the local watering hole. I hope I do not develop a jimmy Durante nose after the many hard years of boozing it up...

I'm counting carbs these days, so i decided straight alcohol was the most efficient in its delivery...

Bottoms up!!

Duc


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Beer & power tools?? Nope. Not until I'm done. 

I sweat too much while mowing as it is.:furious: It'd be a waste of good beer.

Besides, with 2 small kids I don't have much time to drink beer anymore. :dazed:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

None. I enjoy having all ten fingers and all ten toes.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Kool-Aid or Gatorade, something to quench the thirst and replenish the body, it sounds good. But, sometimes nothing does it like an ice-cold Coors Original. Nope, not me. I gotta stay sober(disclaimer).


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

I have drank a beer or two before cutting the grass. And like Snowmower said, beer would go flat while running around my bumpy back yard. There has been three beverages in my cupholder; water, coffee, and a can of mountain dew. Somewhat like Duc, I tried the hooka once on the tractor, but just kept running over the hoses. 

I like to get in a days work, then sit on the patio and enjoy a few cold ones while looking out over my yard. Kind of a sense of accomplishment and a little reward. The Miller Lites just seem to taste better after all the work is done.

Greg


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

darn double post


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *The Miller Lites just seem to taste better after all the work is done.
> Greg *


So _that's_ what it takes for Miller Lite to taste better!:barf: 
I'm a Guinness man (Extra Stout - bottles). YUMM! Tastes GREAT, who cares how filling. LOL!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fusion1970 _
> *II like to get in a days work, then sit on the patio and enjoy a few cold ones while looking out over my yard.
> 
> Greg *



me too greg.. problem is.. all i see is more damned stuff to do.. :furious:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

not me l have no beer holder on my tractor


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jbetts13 _
> *not me l have no beer holder on my tractor *


yes you do James.. youv'e got the same one i had on my old toro...
works pretty well...





<img src=http://www.includebeer.net/060903/images/hand.jpg>


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *yes you do James.. youv'e got the same one i had on my old toro...
> works pretty well...
> 
> ...


hahaha:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: how did l know some thing like that was coming your ya funny guy


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Ok, I steal ideas, I was over at GW reading the post and decided it would a good one over here. mg: I should of prefaced it with what is the favorite beverage when mowing.:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *Ok, I steal ideas, I was over at GW reading the post and decided it would a good one over here. mg: I should of prefaced it with what is the favorite beverage when mowing.:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: *


Now, I didn't call you a thief so there is no reason to be mad....
Now go Have a drink and mow....:dazed: 

Simple John,

Is that Mary palm and her five daughters? You a lefty? I see some callouses NANA 

Duc


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *So that's what it takes for Miller Lite to taste better!:barf:
> I'm a Guinness man (Extra Stout - bottles). YUMM! Tastes GREAT, who cares how filling. LOL! *


LOL...Miller Lite is the only domestic beer I like, other than maybe Mich. amber bock. I too like Guinness. 

SJ...I have noticed that too. The "honey-do" list is ever growing. Sometimes ya just gotta sit back and watch. 

Greg


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *Now, I didn't call you a thief so there is no reason to be mad....
> Now go Have a drink and mow....:dazed:
> 
> ...


Oh heck, I am not mad:devil: I just forgot to mention I stole the idea from GW and the bash squad...:spinsmile :swallow: :redbaron:


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I'll drink whatever it takes to quench my thirst and get the job done. Don't ever recall getting to the point I got careless or knee crawling drunk while cutting grass, as I still like to think I have control of my senses, but I do no when to stop lifting those brownies, and get off a machine. Sometimes I can put down a 6 pack and never get a buzz, other times half a beer makes me want to go lay down and take a nap. The way I look at it drink good beer or any beverge and its gonna come out in sweat or urine while you work or jump in the hot tub after a hard day or jump in the tub numerous times during the day and it still will sweat out of you just the same, so I drink it when I know I am not gonna have to drive the motor vehicles and when the wife is home and if need be she can drive..but I don;t even recall when I have ever been that far gone in many a year...........


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sounds like my wife, how many of those are going to drink? i would have to ask her, she is the one that counts. i learned not to use the cup holder because the beer go flat quickly. hold it in my hand mostly with a cooly holder around the can. usually good for 3 or 4 cans in an hour and a half while mowing and relaxing and good for a few more when i am done. wife always checks the clock when i get an early start on weekends but i tell her its ok, i have been up since 5 am. works for me.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

No alcohol for me thanks. That's one habit I decided I best not start. I stick with chilled water. Boring taste, yes, but it keeps me alive.

Mark


----------



## terrapin24h (Jun 4, 2004)

Good ole fashioned h20 for me thanks. Anything more complex than that and your body has to work harder to process it- while your working it outside. Not good. I used to mtn bike pretty hardcore and saw more than one pal drop on the trail cause they were drinkin soda stead of water(one would even take a break every 10 or 12 miles to have a smoke) i thought they were nuts. When i know it's going to be a long day in the heat, i fill my water pack with really cold water, then it keeps my back cool(and covered) as i work and by the time i need to drink, the water has been warmed to a proper temp to drink. You all know you shouldn't drink ice cold anything when yer out workin in the heat, right? Cool is ok, but no more than about 20 or 30 degrees from normal body temp. Kepp it safe there fellas..


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

What I would not give for an ice cold Genesee Cream Ale right now! Have not had one of those in over 25 years.......


----------

